# P. 'Kawagoeanum' and L. Glandulosa Outside in TX



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Well, we've been getting into the 90s over the last week so I figured I'd share an experience and pic from my outdoor trench. Excuse the grass clippings and whatnot..

In the pic are L. grandulosa and Persicaria 'Kawagoeanum,' and Limnophila repens. The latter two have only been outside for 5 days. I found it a little surprising with the Persicaria. I also have Sao Paulo, but it hasn't taken to outdoors as well as the other.










~ Adam


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Yay outdoor plants!
Might actually be too hot in TX for the Sao Paulo. IME, it does best in the shadier, cooler spots in my greenhouse. Also it likes a little more humidity than the 'Kawagoeanum.' FWIW, both of the Persicaria species are winter hardy.


----------

